# Chocolate!



## pixieduster (Mar 28, 2012)

Been thinking about chocolate lately. Dark chocolate is high in antioxidants. If all I have is instant coffee, add a peice of chocolate for sweetness and a boost of energy. Any other ideas for Survival Chocolate?


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

I have 10-12 dark chocolate bars vacuum sealed. Been in there going on 2 years now. At the 1 year mark, I took one out and it looked and tasted like I just brought it home from the store. I keep telling myself to pack up some more but haven't done it yet. 

For sweetener though, I'll take honey.


----------



## pixieduster (Mar 28, 2012)

Oh yes, honey is a fav. Local guy makes it few miles from me and stocking up on that. I remember seeing films with all the chocolate that was dropped with food rations during WWII. Why chocolate? That's what made me think about the subject.


----------



## AkChuck (Jan 20, 2012)

:crossfinger:Keep a good stock for your wife it may save your life:crossfinger:


----------



## Kellog (Mar 3, 2012)

Uncle Joe? Can I be your friend? 
Dark chocolate is definitely my friend and any friend of dark chocolate is a friend of mine....


----------



## Freyadog (Jan 27, 2010)

Remember Easter is right around the corner so stock up after. I have Christmas chocolate, Valentines Day Chocolate and here comes Easter. You don't want to be around me without my chocolate fix.


----------



## TimB (Nov 11, 2008)

Freyadog said:


> Remember Easter is right around the corner so stock up after. I have Christmas chocolate, Valentines Day Chocolate and here comes Easter. You don't want to be around me without my chocolate fix.


You sound exactly like my wife.  You don't want to try and come between her and chocolate either.  

Tim


----------



## valannb22 (Jan 6, 2012)

Good idea! Dark chocolate is my favorite


----------



## Kellog (Mar 3, 2012)

Uh oh....Uncle Joe has definitely let the OPSEC out of the bag and is fixin' to have a bunch of chocolate crazed women showing up at his bunker when the SHTF!


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

pixieduster said:


> Oh yes, honey is a fav. Local guy makes it few miles from me and stocking up on that.


My sister, who lives about an hour from me, has a beekeeper right down the road. In 2010 I bought a 5 gallon bucket from him; 63.5lbs. MMMMMM



Kellog said:


> Uh oh....Uncle Joe has definitely let the OPSEC out of the bag and is fixin' to have a bunch of chocolate crazed women showing up at his bunker when the SHTF!


Just don't tell AuntJoe! :sssh:


----------



## Emerald (Jun 14, 2010)

Just remember the darker the chocolate the better it will store.. butter fats in milk chocolate can go rancid.. I learned that the hard way.. never leave a hershy bar in the car glove box in baggies for too long.. sure it was melty and rehardened but taste wise.. it was edible but just barely.. 
But dark chocolate in storage lasts for a very long time it may get a white bloom on it, don't worry it is just the coco fats rising to the surface.. doesn't affect the flavor. but I do store my bakers chocolate vac packed in mason jars just too keep any cross flavors from happening..


----------



## neldarez (Apr 10, 2011)

I love this post..........I love Uncle Joe..............lol...........I love dark chocolate:melikey:


----------

